# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تکنولوژی پرتو درمانی

## Parniya

*تکنولوژی پرتو درمانی*

امروزه با توجه به ابعاد گسترش علم پزشكي ، علم راديوتراپي در درمان بيماران سرطاني ارزش والايي را كسب نموده است. به همين دليل نياز به تربيت افرادي كه آشنا به اين علم و استفاده از آن در جهت درمان بيماريهاي باشند ، از اهميت خاصي برخورداراست.

*تعريف و هدف*

دوره کارشناسی پرتو درماني برای تربيت نيروي انساني موردنياز بخش هاي پرتو درماني ، تهيه و تنظيم شده است .
فارغ التحصيلان اين دوره قادر خواهند بود در مراكز پرتو درماني ( راديوتراپي )سراسر كشور بعنوان کارشناس راديوتراپي زير نظر متخصصان اين رشته تمامی خدمات مورد لزوم را انجام دهند.
 هدف این رشته تربیت کارشناس در گروه تکنولوژی پرتودرمانی است. افرادی که دانش لازم را در زمینه ی طرز تولید اشعه ایکس و مواد رادیواکتیو و قوانین مربوط به آن ها، انجام تکنیک‌های پرتودرمانی و شیمی درمانی، روش‌های حفاظت از اشعه ایکس و تشعشعات رادیواکتیو فرا می‌گیرند و پس از فارغ‌التحصیلی می‌توانند در پرتودرمانی‌های ساده و تخصصی و بخش‌ها و درمانگاه‌های پرتودرمانی فعالیت کنند. گفتنی است که تفاوت این رشته با تکنولوژی پرتوشناسی در این است که متخصص رادیولوژی با استفاده از دستگاه‌های تصویربرداری، از اعضای مختلف بدن تصویربرداری می‌کند اما متخصص رادیوتراپی، از اشعه برای درمان بیماری استفاده می‌کند و اجرای عملیات درمانی را برعهده دارد. 

*درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل:*
*دروس پایه:* فیزیک عمومی، آناتومی، فیزیولوژی انسانی، کمک‌های اولیه و مراقبت از بیمار، اصطلاحات و کلیات پزشکی، بافت‌شناسی و آسیب‌شناسی.
*دروس اصلی و تخصصی:* آناتومی سطحی بدن، فیزیک تشعشع و مواد رادیواکتیو، دستگاه‌های رادیوتراپی، تکنیک‌های رادیوتراپی، اصول محاسبات و برنامه‌ریزی در رادیوتراپی، رادیوبیولوژی و حفاظت در برابر پرتوهای یونساز، تکنیک‌های رادیوگرافی، تکنیک‌های پزشکی هسته‌ای، کارآموزی بیمارستانی، کارورزی
*ضرورت و اهميت گسترش*
باتوجه به توسعه ی روز افزون تكنيك هاي پرتو درماني ونيز گسترش علم پرتو درماني در درمان بيماران سرطاني و همچنين توسعه ی مراكز آموزشي وبخش هاي پرتو درماني در سراسر كشور برای اجراي دستورات صحيح متخصصين اين رشته نياز به تربيت کارشناس تكنولوژي پرتو درماني احساس و بنابراین رشته ی فوق ايجاد مي گردد.
*بازار کار:*
فارغ التحصيلان دوره ی کارشناسی تكنولوژي پرتو درماني بايد مهارت هاي نظري و عملي زير را كسب كرده باشند.
*الف)* فراگيري نظري اشعه ايكس و چگونگي توليدآن ، مواد راديو اكتيو و قوانين مربوط به آن .
*ب)* انجام تكنيك هاي مختلف پرتودرماني و شيمي درماني زير نظر مستقيم پزشك متخصص پرتو درماني
*ج)* فراگيري طرق مختلف استفاده از اشعه ی ايكس و تشعشعات حاصل از مواد راديواكتيو ، حفاظت در برابر خطرات ناشي ا زتشعشع پرتوهاي يونيزان

امروزه با توجه به ابعاد علم پزشكي ، علم راديولوژي در امر تشخيص ، درمان بيماري ها ارزش والايي را كسب كرده است و به دليل اهميتي كه استفاده از اشعه ی يونيزان در امر تشخيص و تحقيق و درمان بيماري ها دارد ، نياز به تربيت افرادي كه آشنا به كاربرد اين علم و استفاده از آن درعلم پزشكي باشند از اهميت خاصي برخوردار است .
بدين منظور و در اجراي بند 12 و اصل سوم و اصل بيست و نهم و سي ام و بند 1 اصل چهل و سوم قانون اساسي جمهوري اسلامي ايران ، بايد به موازات تربيت پزشكان متخصص و متعهد به تربيت سريع كارشناسان ماهر در رشته ی پرتو شناس نيز همت گماشت.

*تعريف و هدف*
دوره کارشناسی پرتو شناسي تشخيصي علاوه برآنكه مقدمه اي است براي دوره هاي بالاتر اين رشته ، تربيت نيروي انساني مورد نياز بخش هاي پرتو شناسي تشخيصي را نيز در حد کارشناسی بعهده دارد. فارغ التحصيلان اين دوره آموزشي قادر خواهند بود در مراكز بهداشتي و درماني سراسر كشور به عنوان همكار در كنار كارشناسان و متخصصين اين رشته كليه خدمات مورد لزوم را انجام دهند.

*طول دوره و شكل نظام:*
متوسط طول دوره ی کارشناسی پرتو شناسي تشخيصي نه ترم و نظام آموزشي آن مطابق آيين نامه آموزشي دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالي مصوب شوراي عالي برنامه ريزي است . دروس بصورت علمي و نظري و عملي – نظري و كارآموزي عرضه مي شود كه در طي جلسات متعدد هفتگي – آموزش مورد نظر انجام مي يابد.

*ضرورت و اهميت*
بكار گرفتن اشعه ی يونيزان در علم پزشكي نياز به افرادي دارد كه كاملا به روش كارگيري آن اشعه آشنايي و آگاهي داشته باشند لذا به دلايل زير بر پايي اين دوره ضرورت پيدامي كند.
*الف)* باتوجه به وسعت علم پزشكي و نياز روز افزون به علم پرتو شناسي جهت كمك به تشخيص و تحقيق و درمان بيماري ها
*ب)*  نیاز به افراد تحصيل كرد و آشنا به اين فن و تكنيك در سطح کشور .
*ج)* لزوم گسترش مراكز درماني و بهداشتي بخصوص تاسيس و راه اندازي درمانگاه هاي بهداشتي درماني در تمام مناطق ايران كه فارغ التحصيلان اين دوره در اين مراكز بتوانند به خدمات درماني اشتغال ورزند.
*درس های رشته*

*رديف*
*نام درس*

1
فارسي

2
اخلاق و تربيت اسلامي

3
ارزيابي تكنيكي فيلم هاي پرتونگاري

4
اصول تاريكخانه

5
اصول نگهداري و تعميرات مقدماتي دستگاه هاي پرتوشناسي

6
بهداشت عمومي

7
تربيت بدنی 1

8
تشريح (آناتومي )

9
راديولوژي و حفاظت در برابر پرتو هاي يونساز

10
روش هاي پرتو نگاري 2

11
روش هاي پرتو نگاري 3

12
روش هاي پرتو نگاري1

13
زبان تخصصي 1

14
زبان خارجي

15
فيزيك پرتو شناسي تشخيصي

16
فيزيك پرتوها

17
فيزيولوژي انساني

18
فيزيک عمومي

19
كار آموزي بيمارستاني 2

20
كارآموزي بيمارستاني 1

21
ماده حاجب در راديوگرافي

22
معارف اسلامي 1





*گزینه2

----------

